# Perte de l'icône BootCamp dans le bureau de Windows



## Chrysocarde (16 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

iMac 2018, High Sierra, Radeon Pro 580, BootCamp>Windows 10 F authentique

    En bidouillant tous azimuts pour mettre à jour le pilote du GPU (réclamé par un jeu), j’ai altéré W10, entrainant une demande de réparation (> écran bleu + menu).
    J’ai suivi: Options avancées > “Réinitialiser W10 en conservant les données personnelles”
    Opération réussie > un W10 en parfait état et au complet (moins les applications perso hors W10 : c’était annoncé).

Mais dans l’opération, j’ai perdu, dans le bureau W (dans ‘Icônes cachées”, en bas à droite), l’icône Bootcamp qui permet de repasser de Windows à Mac OS sans éteindre.
    Apple Softwares Update répond que tout est à jour.

    Cette perte n’est pas un drame, mais ce bouton était commode.
        Comment réinstaller cette petite icône ?


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2018)

Ce n'est pas très clair, mais je suppose que tu parles cette icône  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Si oui, Apple en parle, tu as un peu de lecture... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-control-panel/bcmp1c70f878/mac ...et un peu de manipulation en bas de page.


----------



## Chrysocarde (17 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est pas très clair, mais je suppose que tu parles cette icône
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, c'est bien cette icône BootCamp. Elle est absente


----------



## Chrysocarde (17 Décembre 2018)

Désolé pour le mastic précédent. Réveil trop matinal sans doute.....

Dans la manip de bas de page du Support Apple, dans "Sélectionner les icônes à afficher dans la barre des tâches", l'icône BootCamp est absente ..


----------



## Locke (17 Décembre 2018)

Chrysocarde a dit:


> Dans la manip de bas de page du Support Apple, dans "Sélectionner les icônes à afficher dans la barre des tâches", l'icône BootCamp est absente ..


C'est pourtant clair...


> *Conserver le panneau de configuration Boot Camp dans la barre des tâches sous Windows*
> Sous Windows, effectuez l’une des opérations suivantes :
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrysocarde (17 Décembre 2018)

C'est en effet très clair.
*Conserver le panneau de configuration Boot Camp dans la barre des tâches sous Windows*
propose clairement l'une des 3 opérations à effectuer sous Windows.

1. Dans cette opération, en ouvrant les icônes cachées de la barre des tâches, je ne peux pas faire glisser l'icône BootCamp dans la barre des tâches puisqu'elle n'est pas présente (voir mon mail initial).

2. Par Recherche > Paramètres de la barre des tâches > Sélectionner les icônes à afficher dans la barre des tâches, j'ai bien une liste d'icônes d'applications, mais celle du Gestionnaire de BootCamp  en est absente.

3. Par le bouton Démarrer > Paramètres > Personnalisation > Barre des tâches > Sélectionner les icônes à afficher dans la barre des tâches > la fenêtre se ferme brutalement et je reviens au bureau.


----------



## Chrysocarde (18 Décembre 2018)

J’ai multiplié les 3 opérations recommandées dans "Conserver le panneau de configuration Boot Camp dans la barre des tâches sous Windows".

Arrivé par les deux chemins à “Sélectionner les icônes à afficher dans la barre des tâches”, je constate
que ces opérations 2 et 3 aboutissent indifféremment, de façon aléatoire, aux mêmes résultats:

    - soit à la liste d’icônes d’applications (où ne figure pas Bootcamp);
    - soit à la fermeture brutale de la fenêtre.


----------



## Viana Emilio (8 Novembre 2020)

Que faire pour avoir l'icone boot camp sur la barre de taches windows


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2020)

Viana Emilio a dit:


> Que faire pour avoir l'icone boot camp sur la barre de taches windows


Le message de base datant de 2018, tu ne peux rien faire, car le passé il y avait un problème avec la version de Windows et les pilotes/drivers propre au Mac. Toutefois tu devrais faire de la lecture à partir de cette réponse #204 et de voir si tu es dans ce cas de figure. Par contre, si ta version de Windows 10 est inférieure à la version 2004, je ne pense que tu puisses en faire la correction.

Par contre, je t'invite à en lire le début.... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...car c'est alternative sans Assistant Boot Camp. Dans les 12 pages, j'y donne au fur et à mesure des informations complémentaires.


----------

